# An auto trany in a spot car?



## ralphdig (Nov 22, 2003)

*An auto trany in a sport car?*

It goes against the concept of a *SPORT CAR* period!

:thumbdwn:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wtf man.... ur such a dumbass making a useless thread that has to do with nothing... fucking idiot... u can't even spell sport in ur title correctly....


----------



## ralphdig (Nov 22, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wtf man.... ur such a dumbass making a useless thread that has to do with nothing... fucking idiot... u can't even spell sport in ur title correctly....



 :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ralphdig said:


> :loser:



don't worry wait till chris comes in and slaps u with the hand of God.


oh yea, btw... 

you can't see me...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

omg.. wut a f.ing dipshiat..


















































this last one says it all


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

ralphdig said:


> It goes against the concept of a *SPORT CAR* period!
> 
> :thumbdwn:


you're an idiot. 

do you know what kinds of transmissions are STANDARD in cars such as true race cars (IRL, F1, SCCA, WRC, etc.), in stock exotic cars (i.e. McLaren F1s, Murcielagos, 350 Maranellos, Diablos, etc.). 

just shut up, :dumbass:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ralphdig said:


> It goes against the concept of a *SPORT CAR* period!
> 
> :thumbdwn:


wow amigo.. i was going to slap you with the hand of god, but the others took care of it...

and as senior esyip posted, true dragsters and performance race cars all have automatic transmissions. a built auto will take more power than a manual transmission ANYDAY. plus they are a guaranteed and faster shift... 

ps... nice pics vsp3c... hehe


----------



## ralphdig (Nov 22, 2003)

esyip said:


> you're an idiot.
> 
> do you know what kinds of transmissions are STANDARD in cars such as true race cars (IRL, F1, SCCA, WRC, etc.), in stock exotic cars (i.e. McLaren F1s, Murcielagos, 350 Maranellos, Diablos, etc.).
> 
> just shut up, :dumbass:


You are totally wrong kid:

F1 uses a seven speed manual whith an auto clutch, they shift using hands at the steering wheel shift buttons.
CART uses all manual.
NASCAR all manual.
WRC all secuential manual shifting at steering wheel.
Even IndyLeague "mary go round" uses manual
McLaren F1 6 speed manual, etc, etc.

Go read specs of all you mention before showing you ignorance, any way, kid, you are here to learn.....yeah? :dumbass:


----------



## ralphdig (Nov 22, 2003)

esyip said:


> you're an idiot.
> 
> do you know what kinds of transmissions are STANDARD in cars such as true race cars (IRL, F1, SCCA, WRC, etc.), in stock exotic cars (i.e. McLaren F1s, Murcielagos, 350 Maranellos, Diablos, etc.).
> 
> just shut up, :dumbass:


Take a look Here: 
Scuderia Ferrari

F2003-GA 
Engine: 3000 Ferrari (Type 052), V10 
Total Displacement: 2,997 cm3 
Timing Gear: 40 valves 
Fuel Feed: Magneti Marelli digital electronic injection 
Ignition: Magneti Marelli static electronic ignition 

_*Transmission: Semiautomatic sequential electronically controlled gearbox, limited-slip differential, 7 gears + reverse * _  

Chassis: 
Carbon-fibre and honeycomb composite structure 
Front Suspension: 
Independent suspension, push-rod activated torsion springs 
Rear Suspension: 
Independent suspension, push-rod activated torsion springs 
Brakes: 
Ventilated carbon-fibre disc brakes 
Length: 
4,545 mm 
Width: 
1,796 mm 
Height: 
959 mm 
Front Track: 
1,470 mm 
Rear Track: 
1,405 mm 
Kerb Weight (with water and oil): 
600Kg 
Wheels: 
13


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ralphdig said:


> Take a look Here:
> 
> _*Transmission: Semiautomatic sequential electronically controlled gearbox, limited-slip differential, 7 gears + reverse * _


where the hell does it say manuel???? :dumbass:


----------



## ralphdig (Nov 22, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> where the hell does it say _manue_l???? :dumbass:


Manuel: Manual means by hand and since F1 shifting is made whith the fingers witch are parts of the hand then we can properly say that its manual.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

those are still A/T transmissions, sorry. by your definition, if i were to shift a A/T Honda Civic by going through the gears, starting at 1, then 2, then 3, then 4, etc. it's GOT TO BE a M/T. i mean, i'm doing it by hand, right? :rolleye:

oh, what about cars like the TL-S, some Benz, and other such cars with the sport shifter. i mean, they're doing it all by hand, so it MUST be an M/T, even though it's an A/T. 

think of a a M/T as clutch shifting. it's much more fun to drive, but takes more time. think of an A/T as clutchless driving. all of the cars that i pretty much listed are clutchless shifting cars.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

alright dude, you're missing the point... THOSE transmissions INCLUDING NASCAR are ALL automatics! The difference is that they aren't conventional auto's where they shift for you. You tell it when to shift... BUT IT'S STILL AN AUTOMATIC. Take a look at the new Pontiac Grand Prix, it has two buttons at the stearing wheel that let you control when to shift... BUT IT'S STILL AN AUTO!

Best way to tell the difference between the two... manual's have gearbox's, where you manually control the gears... auto's don't...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

like eysip said..
with clutch (the one you use your left foot with) = manual
without clutch (only 2 pedals) = auto

if you disagree, i don't think anybody cares so i wouldn't bother putting up another post trying to explain yourself.. btw, what was the point of this thread??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> like eysip said..
> if you disagree, i don't think anybody cares so i wouldn't bother putting up another post trying to explain yourself.


someone just got pwned!!!!

you can't see jeong...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

man....you have smoke comin off ya from all the flames. take the hint, shut the fuck up. this is a pointless thread, and your making an ASS of yourself and this entire thing has NOTHING to do with 240's at all.


----------



## ralphdig (Nov 22, 2003)

This was only a hook for *drift240sxdrag* to bite on.
 

End of tread.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

umm..wtf??


----------



## ralphdig (Nov 22, 2003)

See the first reply to post.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

blah blah blah blah. 

that's all i see. what does everyone else see? :\


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like blah blah blah blah to me too

ok this just got even GAYER. who would make a thread just for the purpose of having drift yell at them? seriously.....dumbass


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lock it chris,


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

This thread is so pointless. :lame: plus, whats a spot car?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ralphdig said:


> This was only a hook for *drift240sxdrag* to bite on.
> 
> 
> End of tread.


his excuse for making a gay thread and getting flamed for it... nice cover up :dumbass:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

likely story


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I want my click back. This has to be the stupidest, most misinformed thread ever to appear on NF.


----------

